# BTX Halted



## octagago (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi to all.

Sorry guys but *I'm* new to this. I very like to use FreeBSD but all the time something is wrong. This time *I* try to install FreeBSD on a Toshiba laptop with the following specs:

Protege R705-SP3011M
Processor Core I7 
4 GB of RAM
120 GB SSD

I have disabled everything in the BIOS and nothing changes. I can only see a black screen and in the end "BTX Halted".

Please help.

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 5, 2012)

What version of FreeBSD? For what architecture? What is the exact message?


----------



## bbzz (Apr 5, 2012)

octagago said:
			
		

> Hi to all.
> 
> Sorry guys but *I'm* new to this. I very like to use FreeBSD but all the time something is wrong. This time *I* try to install FreeBSD on a Toshiba laptop with the following specs:
> 
> ...



I have Toshiba with same problem. Ever since 7.4-RELEASE boot hangs with BTX Halted. Same for both CD and USB booting. As a workaround, have a look at http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/download.html. Boot with this, then select CD/USB with FreeBSD to boot.


----------



## octagago (Apr 6, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> What version of FreeBSD? For what architecture? What is the exact message?




The architecture is a intel x64 and the version is 9. Sorry but I can try to stop when booting to see the message, but it's very fast. I can only see the last BTX Halted, all the text at the top are numbers.

Thanks for your response.


----------



## bbzz (Apr 7, 2012)

The issue is directly related to BIOS and can't be easily fixed. Have you tried that link above?


----------



## tingo (Apr 10, 2012)

OTOH, getting the exact error message (use a camera, for example) and other details about the machine, BIOS version, FreeBSD version and posting this to the relevant mailing list will help the developers - perhaps they even will be able to fix BTX to work on your machines.

If your machine supports booting from a GPT partitioned drive (see gpart(8)), you can always try that and see if it works, too.


----------



## octagago (Apr 11, 2012)

tingo said:
			
		

> OTOH, getting the exact error message (use a camera, for example) and other details about the machine, BIOS version, FreeBSD version and posting this to the relevant mailing list will help the developers - perhaps they even will be able to fix BTX to work on your machines.
> 
> If your machine supports booting from a GPT partitioned drive (see gpart(8)), you can always try that and see if it works, too.



Thanks, I send everything to FreeBSD developers and email lists. I keep trying to use in that laptop.


----------



## octagago (Apr 11, 2012)

bbzz said:
			
		

> The issue is directly related to BIOS and can't be easily fixed. Have you tried that link above?



Thanks, I upgraded my BIOS and now it is booting. Really thanks!


----------

